# Dispatch From Downrange



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

This story was published in the Gonzales Cannon A local newspaper in Gonzales County Texas I write this column on a monthly basis The article is a little long for here so ill just post a link to it.

http://www.gonzalescannon.com/node/7264


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Jon,
I loved this story. Thank you! God bless you and your new partner. 
I'm sure Uzo will take his new work seriously and be just what the doctor ordered for those folks!


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

i got news today that Uzo is a big hit. He has taken to just being petted by everyone and all involved just love it, him included. He is such a good dog and was extremely sociable when I was with him. 

He will help bring a little bit of home to these soldiers


----------

